# Another Xbox 360 120gb 5.1 sound and hd video thread



## NewGuy (Jul 6, 2010)

Well as the title suggests I have a few questions about the setting up of 5.1 surround sound and hd video. I am not the one who set up anything so I don't know much. 

Here is my information:
I am using the Xbox 360 120 gb 
My reciever is the Yamaha HTR-6130
I am looking to use hdmi cables in this setup

I am not familiar with this whole thing so it may take me awhile to fully understand everything you state. Please make any reply as thorough and simple to understand as possible. Step by step instructions and/or pictures would be optimal.

I am a bit confused because from what I have read it seems that I need two hdmi cables, one connecting the 360 to the reciever and the other connecting the reciever to the tv this seems pretty straightforward. My sony dvp-ns708h dvd player works fine through the reciever to the tv, but when I connect my hdmi cable from the 360 to the reciever through the second hdmi input I am unable to get any video or sound. Are some cables only compatible with specific implements, is one of my input setting wrong or am i simply missing something?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 6, 2010)

I now have picture but my sound is still coming from my TV which makes this whole thing seem a bit redundant...... Any help with this would be appreciated. How do I stop the audio at the reciever? 

EDIT

Well this has been great. I believe I have finally discovered the futility of my endevour, thanks for the help people...

It seems that there is no way to stop the audio at the reciever and I do in fact need an adapter if i want hd and surround. The hdmi carries on to the tv and I need a the adapter to separately bring the audio to the reciever. Its funny because all the posts I have read on here mentioned it would be possible with two hdmi cables. Apparently no one ever tried this or just failed to mention it? Anyways in the case that I have misread my results please post.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> thanks for the help people...


I'm going to guess that nobody knew how to fix your problem, otherwise you would have gotten a reply. The members of this forum are very helpful people. Sometimes you just have to be patient, someone will reply.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello NG, Sorry for the late response(just logged in) in order for you to get 5.1 sound you will need an optical cable and the optical adapter which looks like this.









HDMI + Optical Adapter


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Ares your information is appreciated. I am going to pick up those items tomorrow from futureshop and i shall be quivering in my seat as I wait. Unfortunetly I was getting a bit flustered earlier because I realized that I had in fact been doing nothing. So I hope the good people of this forum will forgive my momentary lack of courtesy. I will continue to browse this forum and glean whatever possible.

Edit

Actually I was wondering is this optical cable a regular hdmi cable or a specialty item? I have a high quality MONSTER HDMI cable that I was hoping to put to good use. Would I be better served by using this "optical cable" from the 360 to the reciever and using the MONSTER from the reciever to the tv? Also, would the difference in cables amount to any noticeable difference in quality or would any effect be so slight that I would not notice it anyways? I just thought of something here. Would I still connect that optical cable to the reciever or do I actually just directly connect to the TV, which seems to be the more practical choice anyways. By optical cable you did mean the hdmi cable,correct?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For 5.1 surround you will want that device above and an optical cable like the one I linked. You will then connect an hdmi cable to your receivers input and the hdmi output on your receiver to your tv's hdmi input. 
If you can return the Monster cable. I'd do so since they tend to be overpriced big time. Monoprice has the same kind and quality of cable for a fraction of the cost. And they haven't bullied small businesses either.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10229&cs_id=1022901&p_id=1419&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

> Unfortunetly I was getting a bit flustered earlier because I realized that I had in fact been doing nothing. So I hope the good people of this forum will forgive my momentary lack of courtesy. I will continue to browse this forum and glean whatever possible.


No worries we all have bad days.



> For 5.1 surround you will want that device above and an optical cable like the one I linked. You will then connect an hdmi cable to your receivers input and the hdmi output on your receiver to your tv's hdmi input.
> If you can return the Monster cable. I'd do so since they tend to be overpriced big time. Monoprice has the same kind and quality of cable for a fraction of the cost. And they haven't bullied small businesses either.


 
If you wish not to have the sound coming form the TV and only from your HT when your gaming you would run the HDMI cable to the TV and run the Optical to the receiver or I would follow lsiberian's advice this way when you want 5.1 just turn on the receiver, if not the sound will still come through the TV for those late night gaming sessions it's the best of both worlds, just remember either way you will want to run the Optical cable to the receiver. 
​


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I was under the impression that you could not use the HDMI & A/V output simultaneously due to the size of the Xbox 360 A/V jack. I think it is too large to fit an HDMI cable next to it. Take a look at these pictures an I think you will see what I mean.

  

If this is the case, your best bet is to just run the component cables (red, blue & green) from the included Xbox 360 A/V cable bundle directly to the television, and an optical cable (which plugs into the back of the A/V jack) and run it to the Yamaha receiver. You will only be getting 1080i but that's still pretty good. Maybe that optical cable adapter that Ares submitted earlier solves this problem but with my xbox this is still a restraint.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Toby, 

The Xbox 360 HDMI HD AV Cable comes with the HDMI cable and the adapter, the end of the adapter is slimmer than the component AV cable. You can find the HDMI HD AV Cable from $27-$50 the best place to look will be on Amazon. 

Here is a PDF of the instructions.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Ares said:


> Hello Toby,
> 
> The Xbox 360 HDMI HD AV Cable comes with the HDMI cable and the adapter, the end of the adapter is slimmer than the component AV cable. You can find the HDMI HD AV Cable from $27-$50 the best place to look will be on Amazon.
> 
> Here is a PDF of the instructions.


Gotcha. I gotta get my head back in the game—literally, I haven't played Xbox in at least a year. Well NewGuy I hope this solves your problem.


----------

